#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  ASTM method for packaging

## sujeetrai2

Dear all,



please upload all packaging related astm method.


thanks in advance.See More: ASTM method for packaging

----------


## Marty Thompson

Please be specific, provide exact method names of what you need

----------


## Sajid Ali Khan

Dear Friend, 
Marty is right, you need to be specific. 
Let me add more that ASTMs are not categorized by a main or sub category on packaging. Few sporadic ones can cover the subject, any particular ASTM on Packaging can be checked for availability.

----------


## Marty Thompson

There is a    "Section 15.10 Packaging; Flexible Barrier Packaging", but it has 221 active methods in english. 
If you have a valid need for all these, have your company obtain these. 
If there are specific ones that you need, I might be able to help. 
I would suggest though, since you are new here, 
start sharing what you have access to and others will be more willing to help with your needs.

----------


## dancob

Dear all 

I need urgently as well ISO 20669 : 2016, I know is a new one. If somebody has it to upload , 

thanks in advance

----------

